# copy paste Firefox nach Word



## Rofi (20. August 2006)

Hallo,

da ich bisher keine Antwort erhielt, nehme ich an, dass meine Fragestellung zu verkorkst war! Deshalb habe ich alles vorherige gelöscht und meine Frage neu formuliert:

Wie kann ich Text mit Bildern aus Firefox nach Word kopieren?

copy, paste ist schon klar.
Nur bei mir fehlen immer die Bilder in Word. Dort ist immer nur ein leerer Rahmen mit schwarzen Anfassern.

Bis dann...
Rofi


----------



## ark_HB (20. April 2007)

markieren mit rechtem maustaste kopieren und dann in word-dokument einfügen


----------



## Rofi (20. April 2007)

Hi ark_HB,

danke für die Hilfsbereitschaft aber es wäre nett gewesen, wenn Du meinen Text ganz gelesen hättest! Besonders den vor "Bis dann..."

Rofi


----------



## atlantyz (24. April 2007)

Hallo!

Also... in einem Selbsttest habe ich nun herausgefunden, dass es bei mir mit copy und paste funktioniert. Habe Bilder in Firefox kopiert und dann in Word eingefügt und er hat sie selbst übernommen.

Allerdings klappt das nicht auf allen Seiten.

Hast du mal probiert Bilder von einer anderen Seite zu kopieren? Oder tritt es bei allen Internetseiten auf, dass er die Bilder nicht darstellen kann?

MFG
atlantyz


----------



## Rofi (25. April 2007)

Hi atlantyz,



atlantyz hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Hast du mal probiert Bilder von einer anderen Seite zu kopieren? Oder tritt es bei allen Internetseiten auf, dass er die Bilder nicht darstellen kann?...



Es wäre übertrieben zu sagen, dass ich die Funktion Kopieren und Einfügen jeden Tag benutzen würde, aber auf der Arbeit benutze ich sie doch ziemlich regelmäßig. Auf ganz verschiedenen Seiten. Kopieren aus dem Browser und einfügen in Word ist ein Arbeitsgang. Text mit allen zugehörigen Grafiken in einem Rutsch. Alle Bilder werden dabei dargestellt. Ob eine Seite oder 20, es klappt einwandfrei, so wie man es erwartet. Auf beinahe allen Internetseiten klappt es.

Ich habe bereits alle Einstellungen von Firefox mit denen daheim verglichen. Eigentlich müsste es funktionieren, tut es aber nicht! Den Text bekomme ich zuhause kopiert, mit hellen, leeren Flächen für die Bilder. Das ist grundsätzlich immer so! Klicke ich diese mit linker Maustaste an, erscheinen die typischen 8 kleinen schwarzen Anfasser-Quadrate an den Ecken und Seitenmitten der Flächen. Aber die Flächen sind leer.
Die Grafiken muss ich alle einzeln mit der rechten Maustaste aus dem Browser kopieren und dann in Word einfügen. Das funktioniert dann schon. Bei nur wenigen Bildern/Grafiken ist es ja kein Problem aber bei vielen Seiten mit Bildern kann das sehr lästig sein.


Rofi


----------



## Alex F. (25. April 2007)

Das gleiche Phänomen habe ich auch manchmal, wenn ich dann auf die Seitenansicht wechsel und wieder zurück sind die bilder dann da.

Funktioniert es bei Dir denn wenn du nur ein Bild einfügst?

Wie sieht es aus wenn du das Bild zum beispiel in mspaint einfügst ?

Grüsse bb


----------



## Rofi (25. April 2007)

brainbyte hat gesagt.:


> Das gleiche Phänomen habe ich auch manchmal, wenn ich dann auf die Seitenansicht wechsel und wieder zurück sind die bilder dann da.


Habe ich gerade probiert, funktioniert leider nicht.



brainbyte hat gesagt.:


> Funktioniert es bei Dir denn wenn du nur ein Bild einfügst?


Nein, zumindest nicht auf dem direkten Weg "Kopieren und Einfügen". Da ich jetzt daheim bin, konnte ich nochmals probieren und hab bemerkt, dass ich vergessen habe ein Detail genauer zu  erklären. Es ist alles so, wie beschrieben bis auf folgendes: Wie gesagt, muss ich das Bild  aus dem Browser kopieren, aber dann zuerst auf Festplatte zwischenspeichern bevor ich es mit der Wordfunktion "Einfügen - Grafik - Aus Datei" in Word einfügen kann.



brainbyte hat gesagt.:


> Wie sieht es aus wenn du das Bild zum beispiel in mspaint einfügst ?


Das klappt einwandfrei. Markieren, kopieren und einfügen, fertig.


----------



## Winfo (12. Dezember 2012)

Hatte das Problem auch. Bei mir lag es an der Firewall. Ich hatte mal Word die I-Net Verbindung untersagt. Schau mal bei dir nach. 

Gruß Josh



Rofi hat gesagt.:


> Habe ich gerade probiert, funktioniert leider nicht.
> 
> 
> Nein, zumindest nicht auf dem direkten Weg "Kopieren und Einfügen". Da ich jetzt daheim bin, konnte ich nochmals probieren und hab bemerkt, dass ich vergessen habe ein Detail genauer zu  erklären. Es ist alles so, wie beschrieben bis auf folgendes: Wie gesagt, muss ich das Bild  aus dem Browser kopieren, aber dann zuerst auf Festplatte zwischenspeichern bevor ich es mit der Wordfunktion "Einfügen - Grafik - Aus Datei" in Word einfügen kann.
> ...


----------

